# Safe Shampoos



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck finding a shampoo with none of those ingredients.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Too bad they don't name a few of the safe shampoos.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree that it would be pretty hard to find shampoo with none of the ingredients they mentioned...maybe they didn't list any safe shampoo because commercial ones don't exist. There is a plant called soapwort that's a natural soap like flora and then there is old fashioned soap made from natural ingredients. I know about the making of this type of soap as I have made it for decades and the main ingredients are caustic lye, animal fat or plant oil and water. The mixture will eat your skin off if you touch it but after it dries it's a mild soap...I love chemistry.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Too bad they don't name a few of the safe shampoos.


here's a good one Kathie, http://www.earthbath.com/index.php


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> here's a good one Kathie, http://www.earthbath.com/index.php


Trouble is, I've tried a few, and they didn't do a very good job.

I use their eye wipes though!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess every dog is different. Our new groomer uses this and it sure does a great job on Molly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I guess every dog is different. Our new groomer uses this and it sure does a great job on Molly.


Yeah, Molly looks puffier than Kodi. A lot of products are too heavy for his hair, and make him look greasy and stringy after a few days.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> here's a good one Kathie, http://www.earthbath.com/index.php


I like the Oatmeal and Aloe Earth Bath shampoo - use it on Finn. Just got hold of some Earth Bath conditioner that I will be trying soon.


----------

